# Fiio E11 vs JDS Labs CMoyBB v2.03 (Taking suggestions)



## ShahnT

Hello,
  I recently got a pair of Beyerdynamic Dt 770/80s and found the bass to be not what I expected.  Since it's unamped, I figured that's the problem.  I've done some research, and found myself only being able to afford portable amps (-$65).  I've filtered out the PA2V2 (No bass boost options, also heard it's quite warm) and the E7 (Heard it's not powerful, and is more of a DAC than an amp).  If any of those judgements seem wrong, then please correct me.  As the titles states, right now I'm looking at the JDS Labs CmoyBB or the Fiio E11.  I want to have punchy bass, but not overpowering bass.  I listen to Rap/Dubstep, so that definitely comes in handy.  I also want the trebles to be crisp as well.  Besides that, I want the sound to be as flat and clean as possible.  If any of you have experience with any of the mentioned amps, or have another amp that's the same price or cheaper than the E11s, then please chime in.  Thank you!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





shahnt said:


> Hello,
> I recently got a pair of Beyerdynamic Dt 770/80s and found the bass to be not what I expected.  Since it's unamped, I figured that's the problem.  I've done some research, and found myself only being able to afford portable amps (-$65).  I've filtered out the PA2V2 (No bass boost options, also heard it's quite warm) and the E7 (Heard it's not powerful, and is more of a DAC than an amp).  If any of those judgements seem wrong, then please correct me.  As the titles states, right now I'm looking at the JDS Labs CmoyBB or the Fiio E11.  I want to have punchy bass, but not overpowering bass.  I listen to Rap/Dubstep, so that definitely comes in handy.  I also want the trebles to be crisp as well.  Besides that, I want the sound to be as flat and clean as possible.  If any of you have experience with any of the mentioned amps, or have another amp that's the same price or cheaper than the E11s, then please chime in.  Thank you!


 
  E11. the Cmoy has a cleaner sound. but...this is in terms of super audiophile terms. the E11 being an audiophile amp is already clear and clean. it's just that the Cmoy from what i have heard is a cleaner amp that is more for the rock,classical, jazz loving people. E11 is punchy and tight. 
  and what you have heard about the PA2V2 and E7 is all correct 
   
   
  Your lack of bass promlem could also be due to other factors like burn in and amping likenoted. However if you still think the bass isn't enough I have a conclusion for that. That would be different interpretations of what bass is. Audiophile bass and consumer bass is so different it's not even funny. Consumers want that mudddy. wub Wub boom boom pow bam destroy destroy type of bass. That's not....well real bass as we audiophiles like to say. Audiophile bass is tight, punchy, and concise. just enough and not overpowering 
  
  you will get used to audiophile bass.
   
*Do you have an ipod?* Walkman? If u do. Be sure to get and use an FiiO L9 or Le LOD(if you have an ipod) and L5 if you have a walkman. this will give you a direct line out signal straght from DAC and bypass internal amp and heapdhone jack circuits. also use lossless CD ripped tracks. Do not go converting your MP3 or AAC files into FLAC or ALAC as some new people do. This is a early misconception.


----------



## KimChee

This sums up my thoughts exactly, and I own both amps +1


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> This sums up my thoughts exactly, and I own both amps +1


 


  was that +1 towards me?


----------



## DaftZomb

Whoa, extreme coincidence here. I'm auditioning dt 770's and 880's at the moment and am also looking at those exact two amps. I also just came across the PA2V2...being a warm sounding amp it probably wouldn't suit the dt770 very well right? What about the 880 though? People have described it as being "sterile", and some added warmth might work well for it. I like the 770's so far, even with the recessed mids.
   
  Btw, sorry to hi-jack the thread but you've asked nearly exactly what I was going to ask.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





daftzomb said:


> Whoa, extreme coincidence here. I'm auditioning dt 770's and 880's at the moment and am also looking at those exact two amps. I also just came across the PA2V2...being a warm sounding amp it probably wouldn't suit the dt770 very well right? What about the 880 though? People have described it as being "sterile", and some added warmth might work well for it. I like the 770's so far, even with the recessed mids.
> 
> Btw, sorry to hi-jack the thread but you've asked nearly exactly what I was going to ask.


 


  yeah, if you read the OP's post and mine thoroguhly. you should get a good sense of what the amps sound like without spending horus on researching like we did. You can also ask questions and i and others will try to help :/


----------



## ShahnT

Ah, just what I wanted to hear.  Bowei, I totally know what you mean with the overpowering bass.  Especially in Dr Dre beats, I want to kill anyone who thinks that's good bass.  Before, I was all into that, but now I definitely like punchy bass.  Since the E11 provides the clearest sound and is a really strong amp, I think I'll go with that.  I also feel like I'll crush the Cmoy in my backpack or someplace...  Anyhow, I'll have to wait about a week until I get the amp anyways.  If anyone has any other opinions, or wants to back up the E11, go ahead.


----------



## bowei006

ill back the E11


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I sold my E11 and kept my Cmoy royal amp.


----------



## ShahnT

expatinjapan said:


> I sold my E11 and kept my Cmoy royal amp.


 

  
  And why is that?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





shahnt said:


> And why is that?


 

 his inventory looks to want more cleaner straight forward sound. probably din't read anything that we typed.


----------



## alyweka

I Have Fiio E11and it is Very Good,but Remember to Download "EQu" App From the AppStore and Shape the Sound you Like.
   
  Enjoy.


----------



## ShahnT

Quote: 





alyweka said:


> I Have Fiio E11and it is Very Good,but Remember to Download "EQu" App From the AppStore and Shape the Sound you Like.
> 
> Enjoy.


 

 I don't have an MP3 player 
   
  But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





shahnt said:


> I don't have an MP3 player
> 
> But thanks for the suggestion.


 
  i kinda thought you did.. hmm the E10 might be a better choice now then. if you don't need out of house portability. heck. maybe even the E9. the E10 also has a DAC in it which will "upgrade" your sound. the amplifier in it is good sounding. near E11 levels but not enough power for ur Beyer's. the E9 has the same function as the E11...just amp the sound and at what...$20 more. will definatley drive it. doesn't sound as good as E11 though. you might not notice


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> ill back the E11


 


  second that!


----------



## firev1

IMO for the portable amp category, the BB wins hands down with cleaner sound, more power and if you need bass, there is a bass boost for a reason. Of course if you don't need something portable, the E10 DAC/amp will work pretty well.


----------



## syphen606

I'd recommend the CmoyBB over the E11.   I own an E6 and E10, as well as listened to the E11.  The CmoyBB with 18V option and AD8620 opamp simply destroys the E11 for the sound I'm looking for.   Using it with a set of ATH-M50's, and Senn 558's.


----------



## DaftZomb

Quote: 





syphen606 said:


> I'd recommend the CmoyBB over the E11.   I own an E6 and E10, as well as listened to the E11.  The CmoyBB with 18V option and AD8620 opamp simply destroys the E11 for the sound I'm looking for.   Using it with a set of ATH-M50's, and Senn 558's.


 


  What kind of sound are you looking for?


----------



## ShahnT

Oh come on >:l
   
  I just ordered the E11 last night.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





shahnt said:


> Oh come on >:l
> 
> I just ordered the E11 last night.


 


  Beyer's should go with the e11. IT has more power and should suit the bassy needs you want more. the others are "annoying" to buy and are relativley flat and for studio or for people that like a bit of jazz, classical, rock etc


----------



## Matter

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Beyer's should go with the e11. IT has more power and should suit the bassy needs you want more. the others are "annoying" to buy and are relativley flat and for studio or for people that like a bit of jazz, classical, rock etc


 


  What about for the Westone 4r? the E11 is still at the top of my list but then again so is the E17.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





matter said:


> What about for the Westone 4r? the E11 is still at the top of my list but then again so is the E17.


 
  Sorry i don't own any westone's or the E11's so i can't tell you exactly. i can really only tell you some pro's or con's of each i have heard and re itterate it to you in summary format from what i have seen other head fi'ers use. IEM's like Westone's are more needy. Armature drivers are diff and different amps produce different effects


----------



## firev1

Bowei006, have you actually heard both CmoyBB and E11? the Cmoybb would be a lot more helpful. My friend has a cmoy and I have an E11. Generally the E11 is worse overall due to its noisy output for driving IEMs. The Cmoy, packs more power, is more silent, drives cleanly but is disadvantage is charging mechanism( if you buy the rechargeable version, you have to buy a timer power plug to avoid overcharging). 
   
  Generally for amps at the low tier bracket, you want a cleaner amp rather than go for a matchup or 'synergy' amp. If you want synergy, you should probably look for it somewhere else in the higher tier brackets. This ensures versatility. You can add all the distortion you want to match musics with EQ or whatever after that.


----------



## ClieOS

Noisier output on E11, yes. CmoyBB packing more power, no. I did a measurement recently. Though cmoyBB (at least with standard v2.02 or single TLE2426 v2.03) can pump out more voltage than E11 in low gain (but not in high gain), it has  a very limited current output (>4 times less than E11 in low gain and >10 times less than E11 in high gain). So overall, cmoyBB doesn't have more power, but only more volume compare to E11 in low gain. However, I do agree that cmoyBB is better behaved with IEM, at least with those that has impedance over 16 ohm and up to 150 ohm. Anything too low, cmoyBB might not have enough current (the 2x TLE2426 will help here). Anything too high, cmoyBB might not have enough voltage (will need to change the gain of the cmoyBB to deal with this).


----------



## firev1

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Noisier output on E11, yes. CmoyBB packing more power, no. I did a measurement recently. Though cmoyBB (at least with standard v2.02 or single TLE2426 v2.03) can pump out more voltage than E11 in low gain (but not in high gain), it has  a very limited current output (>4 times less than E11 in low gain and >10 times less than E11 in high gain). So overall, cmoyBB doesn't have more power, but only more volume compare to E11 in low gain. However, I do agree that cmoyBB is better behaved with IEM, at least with those that has impedance over 16 ohm and up to 150 ohm. Anything too low, cmoyBB might not have enough current (the 2x TLE2426 will help here). Anything too high, cmoyBB might not have enough voltage (will need to change the gain of the cmoyBB to deal with this).


 


  Thanks for your input  ClieOS, I always thought that the CmoyBB(2.03) packed more power(more so with the 2 bat ver), guess I was wrong there. I do agree that the cMoyBB is more well behaved than the E11 especially with the dt770 80ohm since I tried both amps with it once. The E11 was terrible with some of the Final Audio IEMs and also with the ACS T15.


----------



## Moodles

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Noisier output on E11, yes. CmoyBB packing more power, no. I did a measurement recently. Though cmoyBB (at least with standard v2.02 or single TLE2426 v2.03) can pump out more voltage than E11 in low gain (but not in high gain), it has  a very limited current output (>4 times less than E11 in low gain and >10 times less than E11 in high gain). So overall, cmoyBB doesn't have more power, but only more volume compare to E11 in low gain. However, I do agree that cmoyBB is better behaved with IEM, at least with those that has impedance over 16 ohm and up to 150 ohm. Anything too low, cmoyBB might not have enough current (the 2x TLE2426 will help here). Anything too high, cmoyBB might not have enough voltage (will need to change the gain of the cmoyBB to deal with this).


 

  
  I have a dt770/250 and was looking at the E11 and cmoyBB 2x bat. I was wondering if you could clarify which would be better/more powerful for high impedance, the cmoyBB with gain change and the extra battery, or the E11 (or even other sub $100 suggestions). I understand I wont get the most from any budget portable amp for these headphones, but I would still like something for my ipod/phone.


----------



## ClieOS

The higher the impedance, the less current a headphone will use. So with 250 ohm, Even cmoyBB should have enough current. Between the two amps, I usually prefer E11 as it offers better control and power. cmoyBB on the other hand has better soundstage and a richer and brighter tone. I think most actually prefer cmoyBB because of its coloration. I prefer E11 because it is closer to colorless than most think. It is easy to tell the difference once you listen to them both to something really neutral and colorless, like the O2 amp. I don't know how well both will drive the DT770/250 though, as I don't have one to try.


----------



## Moodles

Quote: 





clieos said:


> The higher the impedance, the less current a headphone will use. So with 250 ohm, Even cmoyBB should have enough current. Between the two amps, I usually prefer E11 as it offers better control and power. cmoyBB on the other hand has better soundstage and a richer and brighter tone. I think most actually prefer cmoyBB because of its coloration. I prefer E11 because it is closer to colorless than most think. It is easy to tell the difference once you listen to them both to something really neutral and colorless, like the O2 amp. I don't know how well both will drive the DT770/250 though, as I don't have one to try.


 


 Thanks, makes sense now. From what I've read neither will drive these headphones all that well but its the best i can do atm. I was leaning towards the E11 until i saw that i had to pay $35 shipping to get it to Canada, where the cmoybb costs $7 shipping. I will look around a bit more then and see what amp works best for me. I heard the E11 has better bass which might be best for the music i listen too, which is mostly electro.


----------



## DaftZomb

Just got the e11 about 5 days ago. Seems as though the differences between the e11 and the cMoyBB are pretty narrow, and an sub-par eared person like myself probably wouldn't hear the difference. For example, I really don't hear much of a difference amped or unamped with the e11, on either 770s or 880s. Only thing I sort of notice is the bass is a _tad_ more controlled. It does drive 250ohm cans plenty loud, I usually have it set to around 3-5 depending on genre (electro vs jazz ect). So unless you plan on cruising town with some 600ohm cans, I don't see why output power would be a key factor. Unless this plays into sound somehow, which it could and I just have no idea as I'm a noob at this stuff.
   
  The main factor that puts the cMoy out of the equation for me is the battery system, followed by durability and size. I bought the e11 with the micca accessory pack so it came with an extra battery and wall charger. I'm never without a charged battery and don't need to fill a usb slot to charge while waiting 2-3 hours until I can listen again. As for durability, the e11 is nothing more than a plastic case, plastic volume knob, plastic everything...but it's not going to dent or get scratches in the paint like the altoids tin would. Lastly, the convenience of size/shape.  The e11's volume knob sits slightly under-flush to the case so it's in no way obtrusive. Also it's very slim and compact, though the altoids tin is not that much larger, it makes a difference in your pocket (to me anyway).
   
  Just thought I'd throw some non-audio first hand thoughts/experience out there if it helps anyone decide.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





daftzomb said:


> ... As for durability, the e11 is nothing more than a plastic case, plastic volume knob, plastic everything...but it's not going to dent or get scratches in the paint like the altoids tin would....


 
  It seems easily to miss this: E11's does have a plastic frame (the silver bit), but the black panels on both side are thin sheet of anodized aluminum so you can still scratch it if you want to. The frame is almost impossible to form by aluminum because the complex sharp inside. The only way to have a metal frame of such shape will involve casting, and the cost will be skyrocketed on the frame alone.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Quote: 





daftzomb said:


> For example, I really don't hear much of a difference amped or unamped with the e11, on either 770s or 880s.


 
  Hello,
   
  You speak about the beyerdynamic DT770 and DT880 250 OHM ? So for you with the E11, no really difference ?
  And for the FIIO E11, i read on a french review that when you plug an iPhone with a FIIO E11, you have big pertubations (bip bip bip) when you take for example the underground and your iphone change to 3G to WLAN to Edge to 3G, etc... Do you have this problem ?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## ShahnT

Well, I just got the E11 today.  First impressions:
   
  I can barely notice a difference.  Granted the battery is half charged, I can't tell the difference between amped and unamped.  The only difference is when I turn on the bass boost, which is really nice and doesn't seem to pollute the other sounds too much.  Overall, I'm a bit disappointed.  I guess it was wrong for me to assume a night or day difference for a beginner level amp.  I'll let it charge and burn in, then decide whether or not to return it.  I guess the DT 770s aren't the bass monsters I thought they would be.  Thanks for all of your help, guys.


----------



## bowei006

h
  
  Quote: 





shahnt said:


> Well, I just got the E11 today.  First impressions:
> 
> I can barely notice a difference.  Granted the battery is half charged, I can't tell the difference between amped and unamped.  The only difference is when I turn on the bass boost, which is really nice and doesn't seem to pollute the other sounds too much.  Overall, I'm a bit disappointed.  I guess it was wrong for me to assume a night or day difference for a beginner level amp.  I'll let it charge and burn in, then decide whether or not to return it.  I guess the DT 770s aren't the bass monsters I thought they would be.  Thanks for all of your help, guys.


 

 that's what i thought when i first got my amp too. i couldn't tell.it's only when u use it with the E11 for a week and LOD. and then go back to unamped. that you realize the difference of sound. you will realize soon. Well from my and general head fi opinion.


----------



## BassBoy04

i have the e11 being used on my SRH440 and XB500.. but for me the bass is not enough (i know a lot of you guys will be reacting) ;D
   
  but i want to have more and more and more bass! i was having my options between an e17 and a cmoybb, but as i saw this thread.. where _"i think"_ the e11 won.. i guess i'll be leaning more to e17 now 
   
  comments and suggestions will be greatly appreciated ;D


----------



## H20Fidelity

bassboy04 said:


> i have the e11 being used on my SRH440 and XB500.. but for me the bass is not enough (i know a lot of you guys will be reacting) ;D
> 
> but i want to have more and more and more bass! i was having my options between an e17 and a cmoybb, but as i saw this thread.. where _"i think"_ the e11 won.. i guess i'll be leaning more to e17 now
> 
> comments and suggestions will be greatly appreciated ;D




Hahaha, I've used XB500 with E11 so I know how much bass you have there. Have a look at something like a Zo2 for your application. I used to be a basshead, there was never enough bass no matter what I did. Then my tastes changed over coming months I now prefer an almost flat balanced sound. Remember our preferences are always changing. Now bass in the amounts you have with XB500 and E11 makes me cringe. Have a look at the Zo2 amplifier.


----------



## BassBoy04

Quote:
    
  yeah i have seen ZO and it's reviews.. but unfortunately its out of my budget  so my options ended on CmoyBB and E17.. but as of now i'm leaning and planning to go for the E17..
   
  ZO is way TOO far compared to E17?..


----------



## H20Fidelity

bassboy04 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> yeah i have seen ZO and it's reviews.. but unfortunately its out of my budget  so my options ended on CmoyBB and E17.. but as of now i'm leaning and planning to go for the E17..
> ...




I haven't heard Zo2 or E17. However, we have a For Sale section here on Head-fi, ZO pops up all the time for around $100 US. 

Keep your eye out. 

Here's the amp section.

http://www.head-fi.org/f/6551/amplification-for-sale-trade

And a Zo2 I found in 45 seconds. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/615234/fs-digizoid-zo-v2-3


----------



## BassBoy04

Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> I haven't heard Zo2 or E17. However, we have a For Sale section here on Head-fi, ZO pops up all the time for around $100 US.
> Keep your eye out.
> Here's the amp section.
> http://www.head-fi.org/f/6551/amplification-for-sale-trade
> ...


 
   
  i'd love to order but i'm from RP.. shipping cost will kill me


----------



## Judge Buff

While I have both a BB2.02 and a 3 day old E11, the only advantage I can see to either would be the opamp rolling capability of the JDSLabs cMoy and the compact design of the E11. Both are sweet, clean-sounding amps and will drive a buttload of phones. There is something to be said for synergy between certain combinations of amps and phones, too. But no matter what the technical specs of the combination actually are, the human ear is the final component and may make what "on-paper" should be a disaster into something nearly divine... take the Indeed G2 for instance.


----------



## feds27

I like my JDS Cmoy and use it with the bass boost set to off.  I prefer a neutral sound.


----------



## mangel312

Quote: 





feds27 said:


> I like my JDS Cmoy and use it with the bass boost set to off.  I prefer a neutral sound.


 

 Every once in a while I like flipping on the bass boost switch and blowing my brains out on the low end.
   
  I love the sound it when off, slightly warm and livens up my music but I also love flipping the switch and listening to some of my heavier or hard hitting albums with it. New way to "hear" it and really pushes Cliff Burton's bass playing on some of Kill em' all.
   
  Thats the beauty of the cmoyBB, options.


----------



## etys rule

Wow, what a great thread. I just got the E11 delivered from Amazon to compare to my beloved JDS cmoy with BB. Everything posted here makes a lot of sense and I agree with many of the observations. However, when I want to sit back and enjoy my music (hard rock/metal) the cmoy with BB on is tough to beat. I just don't hear the bass with the E11 imo. I vote for the JDS cmoy.
   
  I'll be returning the fiio tomorrow. I just wish I could swap out the enclosure. The Altoids tin is pretty dented up.
   
  Thanks for listening. etys rule


----------



## mangel312

Quote: 





etys rule said:


> Wow, what a great thread. I just got the E11 delivered from Amazon to compare to my beloved JDS cmoy with BB. Everything posted here makes a lot of sense and I agree with many of the observations. However, when I want to sit back and enjoy my music (hard rock/metal) the cmoy with BB on is tough to beat. I just don't hear the bass with the E11 imo. I vote for the JDS cmoy.
> 
> I'll be returning the fiio tomorrow. I just wish I could swap out the enclosure. The Altoids tin is pretty dented up.
> 
> Thanks for listening. etys rule


 
   


 You can easily switch out the case, you just need a clean mint tin and a way to punch/drill/cut holes for the inputs and outputs. You can even buy a tin from JDS labs (might have the holes punched out already, probably does or they can do it for you).


----------



## whirlwind

I am about to order the JDS cmoy with BB.
   
  I am going to be pairing it with my RS1i and a Sandisk clip zip
   
  I am uncertain if I should get the version with two 9 volt batteries or just one.
   
  Also debating if I should get the rechargeable batteries....does it recharge when an ac adapter is plugged into the wall?


----------



## adamlr

ill post here so as not to litter the forum with quick question threads: say i have a cmoy with 2 9V batteries in it. can i take one out and have a less powerful amp, or would it not work? i dont want to kill the amp by accident...


----------



## jseaber

Quote: 





whirlwind said:


> I am about to order the JDS cmoy with BB.
> 
> I am going to be pairing it with my RS1i and a Sandisk clip zip
> 
> ...


 
   
  A single 9V is adequate for Grados. 18V is best for driving higher impedance sets:
   


 *Standard, Non-rechargeable, 1x9V battery.* Best for most users. External DC jack can be used to power the amplifier; does not charge battery.
  
 *Standard, Non-rechargeable, 2x9V batteries (18V).* Recommended for high volume listening with 120+ ohm headphones.
  
 *Rechargeable, 1x9 battery.* Ideal for portable use of most headphones. Includes 1x9V Tenergy low self-discharge NiMH battery. Requires a 10V+ AC/DC adapter (not included)!
  
 *Rechargeable, 2x9 batteries.* Recommended for portable use of 120+ ohm headphones. Includes 2x9V Tenergy low self-discharge NiMH batteries. Requires a 19V+ AC/DC adapter (not included)!
   
   
  The non-rechargeable edition is a better value in my opinion, since an external charger is faster and about the same cost. We only build rechargeable cMoyBB's because so many people asked for them.


----------



## iammbox

anyone have experience with either the cmoy or e11 with sennheiser HD 650?


----------



## jnicoara11

the cmoybb is much better, just amazing!


----------



## Th3Guardian698

I've been looking at both of these amps for quite some time and I'm still trying to figure out which ones would best suit V-moda M-100s (I don't own them yet but I'm almost 100% those are my starting headphones) I like the idea of heart thumbing bass but I also don't want to sacrifice any of the mids/highs.


----------



## zazex

Quote: 





etys rule said:


> Wow, what a great thread. I just got the E11 delivered from Amazon to compare to my beloved JDS cmoy with BB. Everything posted here makes a lot of sense and I agree with many of the observations. However, when I want to sit back and enjoy my music (hard rock/metal) the cmoy with BB on is tough to beat. I just don't hear the bass with the E11 imo. I vote for the JDS cmoy.
> 
> I'll be returning the fiio tomorrow. I just wish I could swap out the enclosure. The Altoids tin is pretty dented up.
> 
> Thanks for listening. etys rule


 
   
  I've had both of these amps for a year or more.
   
  I like the cMoy's sound better.  The E11 is very punchy and direct; the cMoy is fuller and rounder
  yet still with strong dynamics. It never gets harsh as the E11 sometimes can. 
   
  I like the E11's form factor more, its obviously thinner and lacks the large volume pot.
  So it goes in my daily-carry shoulder bag, along with a couple of extra batteries that
  I picked up on on eBay.  I keep all the batteries charged.  If I need an amp, I have the E11.
   
  I guess I can say this another way - i.e. if the cMoy had the form factor of the E11, I
  wouldn't bother with the E11 at all.
   
  (n.b. I do have other portable and desktop amps...)


----------



## lexxmexx

Are the differences in sound very drastic between the two?

I listen to jazz, smooth jazz and bossa nova mostly, so I am wondering which is better?


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





lexxmexx said:


> Are the differences in sound very drastic between the two?
> 
> I listen to jazz, smooth jazz and bossa nova mostly, so I am wondering which is better?


 

 better doesnt enter into it - thats a matter of opinion.
  as for difference in sound, i personally couldnt detect any difference whatever, but others can. check this out:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-10-1-amps-compared


----------

